# Yellow Fair Lady



## schwinnray (Jun 10, 2022)

looking for a real nice yellow fair lady (or stardust also in yellow)


----------



## nick tures (Jun 11, 2022)

schwinnray said:


> looking for a real nice yellow fair lady (or stardust also in yellow)



i know it says fair lady, have a like mint lil chik it that would work maybe ? came from the original owner


----------



## schwinnray (Jun 13, 2022)

i'll take  a look


----------



## nick tures (Jun 13, 2022)

schwinnray said:


> i'll take  a look



ok sounds good ill pm you pictures


----------



## nick tures (Jun 21, 2022)

just sent you a pm


----------



## schwinnray (Jan 6, 2023)

bump


----------

